# Friedman Runt 20 Combo $1200



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I think this is a pretty good deal, esp. with the G12M65

FRIEDMAN RUNT 20 COMBO- $ 1200 No trades | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

That G12M is the stock speaker and that is a pretty good deal. $2000 new + tax.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

The jv strat he’s got for sale is also tempting.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I have no use for a 412 but I bet those Blackbacks sound killer.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Alistair6 said:


> The jv strat he’s got for sale is also tempting.


It's got ceramic Mexican pickups in it. The original Fullerton reissue pups are quite valuable and often pulled and sold separately. The last two sets I've sold went for $550USD on Reverb.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> I have no use for a 412 but I bet those Blackbacks sound killer.


I thought that as well but having a 412 in my music room is quite the experience. Forgot how good it sounds. It never moves so I figured why not.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@pat6969 stop tempting me.....

@Alistair6 the JV Strat has sold.

The Runt combo is down to $1K but my wallet shall remain closed as a bill to restore a tweed Super is imminent.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Damn!! If I lived around there I'd definitely make him a cash offer to come get it. Those 4 Blackbacks would be nice to have as well.


----------

